# Do you Suffer from Depersonalization Disorder?



## Guest

So I got this link from somebody here. I don't remember who, or if it's been posted in it's own thread. But I'm hoping this can be pinned for all the new people.

From: http://biobehavioral.site.aplus.net/viewarticle.php?id=19

*Do you Suffer from Depersonalization Disorder? Take this quiz*

*Aug 18, 2009 | Author: Bio Behavioral Institute*

*Depersonalization* can be a disorder in of itself but is also present as a symptom in many other conditions, such as post traumatic stress disorder, borderline personality disorder, panic disorder, and major depression. An individuals with depersonalization feels "unreal" or detached from one's body or environment.

*SCORING GUIDE:* If you suffer from more than half of these symptoms, you may be suffering from depersonalization.

*This quiz is not intended to be a diagnostic tool. * If you suspect you might suffer from depersonalization disorder, it is important that you seek consultation from a mental health professional who has some experience working with DPD and other dissociative disorders.

1. Do you feel hollow inside?

2. Do you feel like you lost your sense of self?

3. Do you feel like you are observing yourself from the outside, looking inside?

4. Do you feel like a robot?

5. Are you numb, unable to feel emotions, although you know what you are supposed to feel?

6. Would you describe your experience like the life of the "living dead?"

7. Does the world around you seem strange, like you do not perceive it as others do?

8. Do your body and mind seem disconnected?

9. Does everything around you seem foggy, unreal?

10. Are you living in a dream world, everything surreal?

11. Are you an actor on stage, knowing your part, but not feeling it?

12. Do you spend a lot of time thinking about philosophical or religious issues (e.g. why do we exist, do we exist, who is really talking, what is time and space?).

13. Does your thinking seem separate from your body?

14. Are you paying a lot of attention to your bodily sensations and/or to your thoughts?

15. Do you fear that you are not controlling your own actions?

16. Are you overly aware of noise?

17. Do objects look different than before?

18. Do you feel there is an inner voice that is yours, but at the same time converses and interrupts your other thoughts?

19. Do you feel detached from things and people around you?

20. Do you feel like you are in a constant state of detachment?


----------



## Guest

I scored 18 out of 20.


----------



## ValleyGirl

I got 10. Technically it was 8 and two 1/2's because I kind of feel that way.


----------



## Guest

ValleyGirl said:


> I got 10. Technically it was 8 and two 1/2's because I kind of feel that way.


Oh, I actually counted many 1/2's as 1.


----------



## never_giving_up

17/20


----------



## Jayden

If you said yes to number 18 does that mean your schizophrenic?

I sure hope not because sometimes i feel like that...


----------



## Guest

Jayd said:


> If you said yes to number 18 does that mean your schizophrenic?
> 
> I sure hope not because sometimes i feel like that...


Some people feel like their inner monologue isn't their own. This does not make them schizophrenic though. We all who experience DP/DR have atleast this one thing in common: our Thought Process isn't "normal". Meaning one either has a blank mind, an inner monologue that isn't representing them, or some other variation problem with their Thought Process.


----------



## ladybugz

I scored 17 out of 20.


----------



## SmallTownGirl

I scored 19 out of 20 .


----------



## Shannon

I have all 20 symptoms. I am so tired of feeling like this


----------



## Gypsy85

13/20

Enough to feel awful, though


----------



## metamatician

19 1/2


----------



## TheBlondeGirl

I scored 19 out of 20 and was surprised to see number 18 on there, because just the other day I tried explaining that to my sister, and she looked at me like I was a crazy person.


----------



## Guest

*bump*


----------



## Guest

17/20


----------



## SpiderS

20/20...


----------



## RamonX

This is really strange. I score only 8/20, but there is no doubt in my mind that my DP/DR has never been as severe and intense as it is now.
There have been times where I would easily have scored 16/20 and still felt à lot less worse than at the moment.


----------



## RamonX

Oops, the last sentance should finish: BETTER than I feel at the moment. Sorry about that. Quite à difference


----------



## LittleHappyMess

sounds like me.... good thing i came to the right place =)


----------



## Guest

*bump*


----------



## Scaredandalone_

I feel pretty much all of those plus quite a few that weren't there, but are similar I guess, like my body feeling like someone elses etc :s


----------



## Guest

Scaredandalone_ said:


> like my body feeling like someone elses etc :s


http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/29467-vibes-energies-empathy/page__p__242758#entry242758


----------



## Scaredandalone_

Hey i checked out that link but I don't feel other peoples energies I don't think , it's more like I can feel my heartbeat , breath etc and it freaks me out in a "what the heck is a heartbeat , why is it there , oh no WHO am I ? ..WHAT am I ..? " etc kind of way ..it gets to the point where everything is so foreign and meaningless I can't stand it. It's like being an alien and not knowing how you came to exist or what that even means to exist I don't even know if any of that makes sense really. Does that sound like DP ? Maybe I'm just going nuts ?


----------



## LuckyBreak

Deeza said:


> Lol when I first read the title I thought it was some kind of joke.. good thread though


i just wanted to say that your Picture kicks total ass.


----------



## Guest

*bump*


----------



## sunflowersteve

only 10 and 1/2 but i'm pretty calm right now so who knows.


----------



## Blueberry

15/20....


----------

